# Topping the Blue Cheese strain?



## Haydoon (Sep 16, 2009)

This is my first time growing Blue Cheese and was wondering if this paticular strain would benifit from topping or even supercropping?

Im currently growing an unknown strain and have tried topping with lesser results.

Anyone familiar with Blue Cheese? Also while Im at it any ideas on Fert amounts. Im going all organic in a soil mix, I guess what I'm asking is should I stick to the manufactures recomended dose or pump it up a bit?

+rep for all


----------



## Trevor (Sep 16, 2009)

I have grown out 4 Big Buddha Blue Cheese seeds along with countless clones of it. The first 2 were lollipopped and yielded quite well. The 3rd was topped and produced even better, though it had a little more veg time. The last did NOT take to topping very well. I assume that is just because of the phenotype. Generally though, you should be fine topping. Super cropping would be the best way to go imo though. I currently have 2 BC clones super cropping that are about to be put into flower (roughly a week depending on how soon my others finish) and they look like they are going to produce the best. It is a very vigorous plant that super cropping seems ideal for. 

As for nutes, the rule of thumb I like to follow is that you should always use less than the manufacture recommends. Think about it, they are a business just like anything else and they want to make money. What better way than to tell people to dose more than necessary so they have to buy more. Also, with nutes, less is always better.


----------



## Haydoon (Sep 16, 2009)

Trevor said:


> I have grown out 4 Big Buddha Blue Cheese seeds along with countless clones of it. The first 2 were lollipopped and yielded quite well. The 3rd was topped and produced even better, though it had a little more veg time. The last did NOT take to topping very well. I assume that is just because of the phenotype. Generally though, you should be fine topping. Super cropping would be the best way to go imo though. I currently have 2 BC clones super cropping that are about to be put into flower (roughly a week depending on how soon my others finish) and they look like they are going to produce the best. It is a very vigorous plant that super cropping seems ideal for.
> 
> As for nutes, the rule of thumb I like to follow is that you should always use less than the manufacture recommends. Think about it, they are a business just like anything else and they want to make money. What better way than to tell people to dose more than necessary so they have to buy more. Also, with nutes, less is always better.


Cheers for the info on topping mate, I"ve decided to do a control grow first then top the next batch and compare.

Not so sure on your nutrient conspiracy though, I would have said that most (not all) would want there nutes to be the most affective therefore extensive testing would bring them to there recomended dose. 
If anything they would er on the side of caution so as not to cause harm to the plant or discourage the user from buying there product again. Its the companies that get it bang on that achieve the best company/customer relationship.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## michiganman1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hes right. go half to quarter strength on nutes


----------

